# salmon oil and bubba



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this happened before.....bubba started to lose his fur...around his face, neck, belly, legs where they meet his body and his fur generally thinned.

and now it happened again.

the first time, we thought it was a lack of dietary fat, so we increased his fat intake.....we also had stopped giving him salmon oil...

we never really knew what the culprit was..

we started salmon oil again that we got from our co op..it's just pure salmon oil from alaskan....wild fish only

and lo and behold he is starting to lose his fur again.

we stopped immediately.

since i don't have coconut oil, i gave him olive oil, extra virgin....high quality....and now his fur is returning...

so.

apparently it wasn't the lack of dietary fat...it was the salmon oil, since he gets plenty of fat now.

i love it when a problem is solved.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great findings! Glad the mystery is solved!

I wonder what in the salmon oil would make that happen?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sara, i have no clue....this is really good stuff....we got it from the co op.....

but it's the second time, using a different brand of equal quality salmon oil....

so. end of salmon oil.

i do have all this salmon oil i need to get rid of....if anyone from washington wants it, come over and get it...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I wonder if generic fish oil would have the same affect?

Anyhow, glad you have it figured out. Winter is a comin' and Bubba needs his fur! :0)


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Re so glad you found the culprit!!! :biggrin:

Have you thought about maybe a little krill oil instead if you wanted to make sure they are still getting their O3's?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Re so glad you found the culprit!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Have you thought about maybe a little krill oil instead if you wanted to make sure they are still getting their O3's?


olive oil and coconut oil have omega threes...and he eats grass fed food....so there are omegas in what he eats, plus he gets fish, like sardines, herring, mackerel and anchovies in season...

so i think he's covered.

is there a krill that doesn't have mixed tocopherols or soy?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> olive oil and coconut oil have omega threes...and he eats grass fed food....so there are omegas in what he eats, plus he gets fish, like sardines, herring, mackerel and anchovies in season...
> 
> so i think he's covered.
> 
> is there a krill that doesn't have mixed tocopherols or soy?


oh awesome!! they are completely covered then :becky:

I'm not sure of the krill oil that doesn't have mixed tocepherols or soy, i can check though 

I've been looking at this one, i'm checking now to see if there are either of these in here, i may send an email to them as well.
http://www.krilloil.com/krill-oil-supplement-facts.html


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Re,
I am so glad you figured it out. Mine never lost coat but they were very dry and harsh feeling on salmon oil I think if I had left them on it longer we may have had thinning or maybe them having such heavy coats anyway I didn't notice thinning. Anyway I am glad you have it sorted out.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> Re,
> I am so glad you figured it out. Mine never lost coat but they were very dry and harsh feeling on salmon oil I think if I had left them on it longer we may have had thinning or maybe them having such heavy coats anyway I didn't notice thinning. Anyway I am glad you have it sorted out.


you remember how we thought it was a lack of fat....and adding fat in did work....and then we added back the salmon oil that we got from the co op and the same thing happened...took two weeks...amazing, eh?

so now he's on olive oil and his fur is coming back.....but we'll be ordering nutiva and both dogs will go on that.

i should have listened to you a year ago


----------

